# 2018 SL Connect cycling on



## mimmielp (Jun 21, 2018)

Just purchased. When I listen to the radio (or am on the phone) for longer than a few minutes, the NissanConnect logo cycles on and a big paragraph about opting out of having info sent to Nissan appears. After a minute, the radio (or phone call) resumes but only for a few minutes then it cycles again. This happens about five times or so, then the whole system SHUTS DOWN. Black. I can't pull up a map, make a call through bluetooth, listen to music, nothing. Very frustrating. How can I get it to stop cycling on with that message? (I did as instructed and opted out of the auto reporting thinking that would stop it, but noooo)
THANKS!!!


----------



## vijaychan (Aug 19, 2018)

Try updating system software under "info" section. This happened in my car and it fixed after system update. 
Hope this helps.


----------

